# Emersed Tank Macro...



## CJ Castle (16 Feb 2008)

I setup this little 12 litre emersed tank to keep some anubias, mosses and crypts that I had spare...


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2008)

Amazing photo Corin  whats the set up?  How you keeping things moist?

Sam


----------



## CJ Castle (17 Feb 2008)

Hi Sam, the setup is very simple... 1" of water with wood and a pot full of crypts and moss. I've really taken to emersed setups, I've got a 60 litre which has a moist substrate covered in crypts and E.Tennellus... When my 70 litre planted tank cracked, I had to transfer lots of my plants and growing them emersed was the answer... 

Both setups are covered by clingfilm and to keep all the plants moist, I simply spray them with water twice aday... The water in the tanks also evaperates during the day (when the sun hits them) and this keeps the air inside the tanks nice and humid...


----------



## Themuleous (17 Feb 2008)

I think my problem when I tried emersed was to use HC and not give it a nutrient rich substrate!  How do the anubias get nutrients, if they are not in the substrate?  You adding anything to the water you spray they with?

Sam


----------

